# 90s TV Nostalgia



## Nexis (Dec 14, 2011)

Considering it was mentioned back in the first thread for this sub-section, I figure as 'children of the 90s' we can reminisce about all of the awesome shows we had back in the day. So feel free to talk about the shows you loved and/or wished they came back.

To start us off, the old game show 'Legends of the Hidden Temple', I always thought that it was cool learning about the ancient historical moments the 'treasures' were based on, and the obstacle courses were pretty cool, even if the temple guardians scared the crap out of me as a little kid.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 14, 2011)

Purple Parrots FTW

And how fucking hard is it to build a 3 piece ancient monkey statue?


----------



## J34 (Dec 14, 2011)

*LEAVE EVERYTHING TO ME!
*






Seriously, there are no words that can describe the awesomeness of Powdered Toast Man. For those nonbelievers, please see link provided:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMn1M02ouyU&feature=related
Let the lulz ensue :happy:


----------



## joey86 (Dec 14, 2011)

Bullseye! with jim bowen


----------



## Darler (Dec 14, 2011)

Krypton Factor, Gladiators and The Crystal Maze. All in a row on a saturday afternoon. Oof.


----------



## Nexis (Dec 14, 2011)

Another blast from the past, the Toonami-years of Cartoon Network; I just loved the Tenchi Muyo series when it aired over here in the US.

And of course, let's not forget the freshest of princes within the land of Bel Air, Mr. Will Smith.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 14, 2011)

I call to order the The Midnight Society


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 14, 2011)

Did any of you know that Hanna-Barbera made a Bill and Ted cartoon? Because I just found out last night through Netflix. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 14, 2011)

Salute Your Shorts 
Hey Dude
All That
Rocko's Modern Life
Powerpuff Girls
Dexter's Laboratory
Bill Nye the Science Guy
Beakman's World
Zoom!
Mr. Roger's Neighborhood
Reboot
Rugrats
Beavis & Butthead
Daria
The Animaniacs
Freakazoid
Batman
Doug
Figure It Out
Nick Arcade
Nickelodeon GUTS
What Would You Do?
Wild and Crazy Kids
Ghost Writer

That's all I can think of right now...lol


----------



## *Ravenous* (Dec 14, 2011)

Daria, Aeon Flux, beavis and butthead, are you afraid of the dark, goosebumps, Alex Mack, All That, Pete and Pete, Hey dude, Salute your Shorts, Animaniacs...some other ones I cant think of right now


----------



## Nexis (Dec 15, 2011)

Beast Wars and Double Dare also come to mind, almost forgot about those.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 15, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Did any of you know that Hanna-Barbera made a Bill and Ted cartoon? Because I just found out last night through Netflix.



OMG! Haha, yeah I remember that as a kid.


----------



## mediaboy (Dec 15, 2011)

Nexis said:


> Beast Wars and Double Dare also come to mind, almost forgot about those.




I know it was technically in the eighties but I am going to say Star Trek The Next Generation.

It changed my whole life when I was a kid.

To this day, I still tear up like a child when I watch the episode Inner Light.


----------



## Melian (Dec 15, 2011)

mediaboy said:


> Star Trek The Next Generation.
> 
> It changed my whole life when I was a kid.




YES.

Does anyone remember these great, "mature" cartoons of the 90's? 

The Head
The Maxx
Downtown
Mission Hill
Duckman
Delta State

I've given in and purchased the entire series on DVD for all of the above (where available).


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 15, 2011)

This thread is reminding me how fun it was getting up early on Saturday mornings to watch cartoons. Now they're practically gone cause cable channels show em all the time.

sigh~


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 15, 2011)

How about the unholy trio of Sabin shows:

Super Samurai Syber Squad
VR Troopers
and of course GO GO POWER RANGERS


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 15, 2011)

Nostalgia, in general....revamped, pumped up, and zombified for 2011...

Organ Trail! (Zombie Oregon Trail)


----------



## b0nnie (Dec 16, 2011)

OMG....Dexter :wubu::wubu: I had a crush on that short nerd.



FatAndProud said:


> Salute Your Shorts
> Hey Dude
> All That
> Rocko's Modern Life
> ...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 16, 2011)

The Real Ghostbusters
The Tick.. 
Tiny Toons Adventures
Pinky and The Brain
AAAAaaaah Real Monsters! 
The Mystery Files of Shelby Woo
Animorhps (The TV Series)
Beetlejuice (The Cartoon Series)
Eek The Cat
Adventures of Sonic The Hedgehog


will post bit by bit as I remember things not on lists, ahahaa.


----------



## Nexis (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Arnold!
Angry Beavers
Ed, Edd, n Eddy
Courage the Cowardly Dog

...god I am getting such a bad case of nostalgia in this thread, you guys are great XD


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 16, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *The Real Ghostbusters*
> The Tick..
> Tiny Toons Adventures
> Pinky and The Brain
> ...



You're thinking of SLIMER and The Real Ghostbusters. The original "The Real Ghostbusters" cartoon aired in 1985.

Slimer, The wizard of Oz and Beetlejuice cartoons all aired in 1990 on ABC. If I didn't have a tape of all of that I probably wouldn't have remembered lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 16, 2011)

PEPPER ANN!
The Magic School Bus


----------



## LinathSuru (Dec 16, 2011)

Nexis said:


> To start us off, the old game show 'Legends of the Hidden Temple', I always thought that it was cool learning about the ancient historical moments the 'treasures' were based on, and the obstacle courses were pretty cool, even if the temple guardians scared the crap out of me as a little kid.



Wow. I'd forgotten this show, but I do remember loving it. *Goes to watch some on youtube.*


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> How about the unholy trio of Sabin shows:
> 
> Super Samurai Syber Squad
> VR Troopers
> and of course GO GO POWER RANGERS



Trio? You forgot Masked Rider


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Dec 16, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> PEPPER ANN!
> The Magic School Bus



Love the episode where they make a cake!!


----------



## Tau (Dec 16, 2011)

In Living Colour
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Living Single
omg Rugrats were the 90s!!! AAACK!!!
James Bond Junior lololol!!!
Totally Spies!!
Were the Gummi Bears 80's or 90s?? The Racoons and the Moomins?? I LOVED the Moomins! And Tailspin, the Power Rangers, The Samurai Pizza Cats!!!!! We had awesome TV.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone else remember that show Mr. Bogus?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 16, 2011)

Melian said:


> YES.
> 
> Does anyone remember these great, "mature" cartoons of the 90's?
> 
> ...



You're so Canadian. 

"Mature" cartoons. 

. . . I don't even have anything to say, I just wanted to pick on you


----------



## Jess87 (Dec 17, 2011)

Bump in the Night - I don't feel enough people remember it, though. It had a brilliant opening. Plus, it was incredibly weird.




Melian said:


> YES.
> 
> Does anyone remember these great, "mature" cartoons of the 90's?
> 
> ...



Just those two. Duckman is ridiculous in the good way. I was really happy when Comedy Central showed episodes a few years back. Cornfed is easily one of my favorite cartoon characters. Mission Hill had Brian Posehn so I it's not like I could dislike it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 17, 2011)

Daria, Beavis & Butthead, Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Pinky and the Brain, The X Files. Off the top of my head.

And the mismash of cartoon that were always on a saturday (or was it sunday?) morning.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone remember "Mummies Alive!" ?


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone else remember Goosebumps, the tv series based on the books?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 17, 2011)

Loved that show so much! 

"Are you Afraid of the Dark", too. 
OH OH OH OH OH

_*CLARISSA EXPLAINS IT ALL.*_


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 17, 2011)

Mr. Bogus? Anyone?


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 17, 2011)

So we have no Tiny Toons fans? Come on people! And what about Gargoyles!? How can you forget one the most awesome cartoons ever.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 18, 2011)

1300 Class said:


> Anyone else remember Goosebumps, the tv series based on the books?



I have a few episodes on tape, just can't find the tape lol


----------



## Melian (Dec 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're so Canadian.
> 
> "Mature" cartoons.
> 
> . . . I don't even have anything to say, I just wanted to pick on you



Uh....I don't know how remembering MTV and WB shows makes me so Canadian 



1300 Class said:


> Anyone else remember Goosebumps, the tv series based on the books?



Yeah, I knew a really lame guy who was on an episode of that show. Haha. Some kind of werewolf episode.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 18, 2011)

Melian said:


> Yeah, I knew a really lame guy who was on an episode of that show. Haha. Some kind of werewolf episode.



The whole series was filmed in Canada so I believe you lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 18, 2011)

Melian said:


> Uh....I don't know how remembering MTV and WB shows makes me so Canadian
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I knew a really lame guy who was on an episode of that show. Haha. Some kind of werewolf episode.



so I was going to say "I said I was just picking on you, don't get your panties in a bunch." and then I saw the comment below. And I laughed uncontrollably. 

Have I ever told you that I love that you're from Canada?



KHayes666 said:


> The whole series was filmed in Canada so I believe you lol


----------



## Melian (Dec 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so I was going to say "I said I was just picking on you, don't get your panties in a bunch." and then I saw the comment below. And I laughed uncontrollably.
> 
> Have I ever told you that I love that you're from Canada?



My panties are bunchproof


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 19, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> Did any of you know that Hanna-Barbera made a Bill and Ted cartoon? Because I just found out last night through Netflix.



OMG yessssssssssss I used to watch it!!!!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Street sharks or beetle juice anyone? 

View attachment Streetsharks.jpg


View attachment 2351544.jpg


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 20, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Street sharks or beetle juice anyone?



I remember those! Street Sharks caused millions in collateral damage just by traveling from point A to point B.

Remember Biker Mice From Mars?


----------



## Tkscz (Dec 20, 2011)

View attachment SWAT+kats+s2.jpg
View attachment tumblr_lm2zc2b6yT1qjfglro1_500.jpg


My god swat kats and Mighty Max were so fucking awesome when I was a kid. I've recently watched both again, and never noticed how dark they both are.

I mean, Swat Kats is probably the first show I've watched where pedestrians die almost all the time, and the concept of death actually effected one of the two main characters (Jake "Razor" Klawson). 

Mighty Max had the most balls though, incredibly grim in just about every episode. What gets me the most is the last episode. Most people talk about how it is a time paradox, while that's true it's easily ignorable. What got me about that episode was one line that you'll never hear from a show with a child protagonist, "or I'll die trying". This kid was so brave that he looked death in the eye,and hell he didn't even start that way so that was development right there.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 20, 2011)

No love for this show...I'm shocked:


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 20, 2011)

Tkscz said:


> View attachment 99537
> View attachment 99538
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Mighty Max was a pretty grim show, hell even the toys were grim, you don't get shows like Mighty Max anymore sadly since everything now has to be so damn ''PC''. And I forgot that pedestrians did die in Swat Cats which again is something you don't see too often in any cartoon show.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 20, 2011)

Any ReBoot fans in the house?


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 20, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> No love for this show...I'm shocked:



Wasn't that just a poor rip off of Save By The Bell?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik







That is all. lol


----------



## Tkscz (Dec 20, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Any ReBoot fans in the house?



I loved that and Beast Wars


----------



## jones (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! I was going to use the quote feature, but there are simply too many good shows listed. I can still remember rushing home from school to watch Ronin Warriors.

I still sing the Pepper Ann theme song with my friend. I had the biggest crush on Buffy. I just watched my Maxx DVD like two weeks ago. This is great.


----------



## danielson123 (Dec 20, 2011)

Currently watching Legend of Broly on NickToons. Any DBZ love here?


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 21, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I remember those! Street Sharks caused millions in collateral damage just by traveling from point A to point B.
> 
> Remember Biker Mice From Mars?



Yessssssss I used to love that!


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone remember these too? 

View attachment Hey_Arnold_by_Hey_Arnold_Fans.jpg


View attachment rockos-modern-life-dvd.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 21, 2011)

Baywatch
The Critic
Davis Rules
DuckTales
Goof Troop
Magnum P.I.
Married with Children
Saved by the Bell
The Simpsons
TaleSpin
Unhappily Ever After

...and a whole bunch of others. I'll probably post a new list later.


----------



## Melian (Dec 21, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Yes Mighty Max was a pretty grim show, hell even the toys were grim, you don't get shows like Mighty Max anymore sadly since *everything now has to be so damn ''PC''*. And I forgot that pedestrians did die in Swat Cats which again is something you don't see too often in any cartoon show.



Seriously. Cartoons became really lame over the last few years, and it corresponds with the rise of this whole "bubble kids" phenomenon. Protect your stupid kids from EVERYTHING that might frighten (or inspire) them.

I can still watch episodes of cartoons from the 70's, 80's or 90's and actually find them interesting, but once you get to the mid 2000's, it's just pure, unwatchable crap.


----------



## yoopergirl (Dec 22, 2011)

A lot of my favorites have already been mentioned, but I'll add:

Clarissa Explains it All, 
Full House,
Family Matters,
Boy Meets World,
Kids Incorporated,
You Can't Do That on Television,
California Dreams, 
Hang Time, 
Step by Step, 
Where in the World is Carmen San Diego? (which introduced me to Rockapella, who I still love)
Reading Rainbow
Square One TV

And from my younger days:
The Wuzzles,
Fraggle Rock, 
Pound Puppies, 
Zoobilee Zoo,
My Little PonyTales,
Jem,
Captain Planet
Barbie & The Rockers

They also had cartoons of NKOTB & MC Hammer at one point...


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 22, 2011)

yoopergirl said:


> A lot of my favorites have already been mentioned, but I'll add:
> 
> *Clarissa Explains it All, *
> Full House,
> ...



Bolded the shows I watched as a kid. I would have DOMINATED Carmen Sandiego because back then I was a geography whizz and I used to scream at the tv when the kids would miss a state or country.

You Can't Do That On Television was an 80's show but I remember watching it when I was a kid.

Square One TV was famous for one reason, Mathnet....gotta love the episode with Peeve.

Its too bad Cody from Step by Step was a wifebeater, dude made me laugh almost everytime he was on screen.


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 22, 2011)

Melian said:


> Seriously. Cartoons became really lame over the last few years, and it corresponds with the rise of this whole "bubble kids" phenomenon. Protect your stupid kids from EVERYTHING that might frighten (or inspire) them.
> 
> I can still watch episodes of cartoons from the 70's, 80's or 90's and actually find them interesting, but once you get to the mid 2000's, it's just pure, unwatchable crap.



I agree. Take a show like ''The Real Ghostbusters'' for example, yes the animation might not hold up aswell when you compare it to cartoons of today but the stories that series could tell would blow any 2000's cartoon show out of the water.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 22, 2011)

Pee Wee's Playhouse


----------



## J34 (Dec 22, 2011)

FA Punk said:


> Yes Mighty Max was a pretty grim show, hell even the toys were grim, you don't get shows like Mighty Max anymore sadly since everything now has to be so damn ''PC''. And I forgot that pedestrians did die in Swat Cats which again is something you don't see too often in any cartoon show.





Melian said:


> Seriously. Cartoons became really lame over the last few years, and it corresponds with the rise of this whole "bubble kids" phenomenon. Protect your stupid kids from EVERYTHING that might frighten (or inspire) them.
> 
> I can still watch episodes of cartoons from the 70's, 80's or 90's and actually find them interesting, but once you get to the mid 2000's, it's just pure, unwatchable crap.



Yes! You can look at the precipitous fall of the Simpsons during the past decade as a perfect example of this. Those 90s cartoons had such grim story lines, I doubt even a third of them would be aired since parents nowadays would find something wrong with it.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 22, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> Anyone remember these too?



Rocko's Modern Life was great! Tom Kenny, the guy who voices Spongebob, did the voice of Heifer. Also, Carlos Alazaraqui did the voice of Rocko. He played Deputy Garcia in Reno 911. Cartoons are TIGHT!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 23, 2011)

J34 said:


> Yes! You can look at the precipitous fall of the Simpsons during the past decade as a perfect example of this. Those 90s cartoons had such grim story lines,* I doubt even a third of them would be aired since parents nowadays would find something wrong with it*.



and why is that?

I'm going to go with parents in the 30-35 range for this example. 17 years ago (1994) when the couple was graduating high school the Simpsons was one of the most popular television programs in the world. Plus, the show had been airing since they were 10 (1987) so when the hell was it ok for THEM to watch cartoons like that but disallow their own children to do it?

Now for a newly 30 couple. 12 years ago (1999) was the true birth of the Totally Request Live teen MTV era which featured rap videos with increasingly scantily clad bikini girls. So since when was it ok for them to be singing the lyrics to Thong Song but yet blow a gasket when a kid sings "purple haze all in my brain"?

My point is today's generation of parents grew up with some pretty screwed up cartoons/shows and were enjoyed tremendously so when did they suddenly decide what was good for them is not good for their own children?


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone ever watch Square One or Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 23, 2011)

MistahSmooth_CT said:


> Anyone ever watch Square One or Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?



Read up a few posts, yes we did lol

This was back when PBS had stuff worth watching.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Dec 23, 2011)

You know what I watched on TV Today, even though I was like 4-8? Jem and the Holograms... I can't believe I remember that, and I watched the beginning of it and the end... too busy playing with my cousins to be bothered..


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 27, 2011)

Think I might have a Daria marathon on New Years Eve...


----------



## Melian (Dec 27, 2011)

1300 Class said:


> Think I might have a Daria marathon on New Years Eve...



I was just skimming the thread and read that as "a Diarrhea marathon."

Please, for your own good, have the Daria one. Hahaha.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 28, 2011)

Melian said:


> I was just skimming the thread and read that as "a Diarrhea marathon."
> 
> Please, for your own good, have the Daria one. Hahaha.



Ooh, I had a diarrhea marathon the week before prom. I can tell you about it sometime.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 28, 2011)

1300 Class said:


> Think I might have a Daria marathon on New Years Eve...



Of all the characters to have a spinoff series.....but then again, did we really want to see The Adventures of Van Driesen or The Life and Times of Stewart?


----------



## furious styles (Dec 28, 2011)

danielson123 said:


> Currently watching Legend of Broly on NickToons. Any DBZ love here?



yes. a legendary series despite some amount of hate .. i credit the series for appealing to my 9 year old eyes and allowing the wonderful artistic mediums of manga and anime to seep into my tastes ..


----------



## FA Punk (Dec 28, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Ooh, I had a diarrhea marathon the week before prom. I can tell you about it sometime.



Keep it to yourself dude, just saying:doh:.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 30, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Ooh, I had a diarrhea marathon the week before prom. I can tell you about it sometime.



So you had a shitty week but had a great time at prom? Sounds like the movie Angus lol


----------



## Deven (Dec 30, 2011)

I remember when Toonami was on after school, with Reboot (as mentioned,) DBZ, and Sailor Moon. Then they moved Toonami to late nights to put on more adult shows, and then it became Adult Swim...

I was watching Rugrats the other day. Holy crap, absentee/terrible parents!!! The one episode had Tommy and Chucky on his dad's doll making machine. The mom looks at the Tommy and Chucky ones and goes, "How life like." Uhhh...


----------



## ManBeef (Jan 1, 2012)

I really miss Boy Meets World, Tool Time, Where in the World is Carmen SanDiego, Ghost Writer, Goosebumps, Are You Afraid of the Dark?, Eerie Indiana, Bill Nye the Science Guy, Beakman's World, California Dreams, Friends, 3rd Rock from the Sun, The X-Files, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Hey Dude, All That, Card Captors, Aaah! Real Monsters, && Metabots.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 3, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> So you had a shitty week but had a great time at prom? Sounds like the movie Angus lol



Actually, I had the stomach flu for the entire week leading up to prom. I lost five pounds, though. Prom was all right, but on the way home, my date told me that I was like a big sister to her. I don't think I've ever felt more like Milhouse than I did that night.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 5, 2012)

I love that Teenick are showing all the 90's shows. There were some great 90's shows. 90's was good television. All That, Salute Your Shorts, Kenan and Kel you name it. Ahh...Memories..


----------



## Craiger16 (Feb 8, 2012)

Melian said:


> YES.
> 
> Does anyone remember these great, "mature" cartoons of the 90's?
> 
> ...



All pretty messed up shows, but I remember them.

But this thread = so much nostalgia!

I could type a very long post because I remember so many of these shows.

But my favorites were:

Spider-man
X-Men
ReBoot
Beast Wars
Power Rangers
Animaniacs
Dragon Ball Z
Tiny Toon Adventures
Darkwing Duck
Tales from the Cryptkeeper
The Tick
Wild C.A.T.s
and of course The Simpsons

but damn there are so many more. Tv was kind of my baby sitter, but I think I turned out ok, :huh:


----------



## Deacone (Feb 8, 2012)

Craiger16 said:


> All pretty messed up shows, but I remember them.
> 
> But this thread = so much nostalgia!
> 
> ...




Pretty much named all the stuff I watched...but you missed out Gargoyles!


----------



## Craiger16 (Feb 8, 2012)

Deacone said:


> Pretty much named all the stuff I watched...but you missed out Gargoyles!



I would like to add that too but the list felt pretty long.

Awesome show though.


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 11, 2012)

Nothing like early 90s animation. Ren and Stimpy and Rocko's Modern Life were pure quality incarnate.


----------



## UmbroUmbro (Feb 12, 2012)

Snick hey dude adventures of pete and pete. Ohh man


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got done watching 4 hours worth of ABC's lineup of cartoons and commercials from 1990

Some of the commercial highlights:

McDonalds: Food, Folks and Fun

Magic Nursery Pets

Blacktron Lego Collection

Eggo Waffles: Leggo my eggo!

Kit Kat: *sings* Gimmie a break, gimmie a break...break me off a piece of that kit kat bar

Chef Boyardee's Dinosaurs: The first one to catch all 3 shapes wins!

Super Golden Crisp Cereal starring Little Red Riding Hood

Kiebler Elfkins

Hershey's: Chocolateese?

Apple Jacks cereal

This is your brain on drugs PSA

Apple Cinnamon Cheerios featuring a chance to win the single I Was Made For You by Guys Next Door

Honey Nut Cheerios that came with gummy Bee's

Cheerios: You got a lot to do before lunch

That's about it off the top of my hear


----------



## KittyKitten (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahhhh, the 90s! Before reality tv really set in! So many great shows to name that came on during the 90s. That was the golden age of Nickoledeon! TV kids were kids, not trying to be all grown up!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually run a 90s-centric website called 90smovies.net

Recently, I did a piece on one of my favorite episodes of Pete&Pete. If anyone feels like taking a look, I just thought it was relevant to the thread.

PS - Bring back David the Gnome


----------



## Jess87 (Feb 29, 2012)

For some reason I've been remembering Unhappily Ever After as brilliantly funny. I've recently watched a few episodes and it's a great example of things ending badly when you refuse to leave them in the past. On the other hand Dinosaurs, still good.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Sep 30, 2012)

Men In Black Series - it was brilliant
Batman the Animated Series
Cybersix when it was on Teletoon
The Tick was something that I now realize I should've watched more of.
Reboot was awesome.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 30, 2012)

The next three installments of Star Trek: TNG, DS9 and Voyager. I grew up on TNG and Voyager I never got into DS9 though. Matt Frewer's Shaky Ground sitcom, I remember liking that for some reason. Goosebumps the TV series on YTV, Animaniacs, the Jackie Chan cartoon Series on WB. Pokemon...


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~ (Dec 5, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiMHTK15Pik
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES. I also used to watch Rurouni Kenshin and Yu Yu Hakasho on Toonami after school. Then me and my younger brother would play samurais in the backyard. 

Also, I don't know how many of you spent a lot of time watching PBS, but do you recall any of _these?_


----------



## Stuffingkit (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm just so happy this thread exists!


----------



## uno (Dec 7, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Trio? You forgot Masked Rider



And let's not forget Big Bad Beetleborgs.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 7, 2012)

uno said:


> And let's not forget Big Bad Beetleborgs.



move to strike! lol


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Dec 11, 2012)

~KawaiiFFA~ said:


> YES. I also used to watch Rurouni Kenshin and Yu Yu Hakasho on Toonami after school. Then me and my younger brother would play samurais in the backyard.
> 
> Also, I don't know how many of you spent a lot of time watching PBS, but do you recall any of _these?_



Big Comfy Couch and Zoboomafoo. I wasn't too much of a fan of Couch, but it was still something I remember. Mind you Alyson Court the actor is pretty gorgeous looking now.
http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/alyson-court
http://youtu.be/UhUqZ6vQOE4 - From 1995


The Adventures of Shirley Holmes
Stickin' Around http://youtu.be/eLU97sXo8QU
La Femme Nikita


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 11, 2012)

J34 said:


> *LEAVE EVERYTHING TO ME!
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*CLING TENACIOUSLY TO MY BUTTOCKS!*


----------



## melinda333 (Jan 21, 2013)

Seinfeld, The King of Queens, La Femme Nikita, Sabrina the teenage witch, Star Trek Voyager, Daria ... and Inuyasha should have been forever.  Not sure if they were all from the 90's, but I was a teen when I watched most of those.

And may I add Sex and the City? Haha.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 23, 2013)

Apparently Inuyasha has a whole other season that was never released (or is being made) in North America. I had them all downloaded at one time, I should have burned them since I can't find the subbed ones anymore. They left the plot wide open, and they never fully reassembled the Shikon no Tama in the last show #167.


----------



## pockets (Jan 26, 2013)

I miss Blossom!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone remember Eureeka's Castle The Puzzle Place? My Brother And Me? Teen Angel? Adventures from the Book of Virtues??


----------



## noseovertail (Feb 5, 2013)

ah, 'my so-called life' tops my list


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 21, 2013)

noseovertail said:


> ah, 'my so-called life' tops my list



omg yes!!!


----------



## Caine (Feb 27, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Did any of you know that Hanna-Barbera made a Bill and Ted cartoon? Because I just found out last night through Netflix.



yes, yes I did and it was AWESOME to watch in the morning


----------



## Caine (Feb 27, 2013)

I know some of you forgot about it but as most of the best shows I loved have been mentioned, I do have to ask if anyone does recall Swatkats?

Season 1 intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_AdxJWFUh4

and the more epic season 2 intro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsOrCq811r8


----------



## Morganer (Feb 27, 2013)

Caine said:


> yes, yes I did and it was AWESOME to watch in the morning



They also made a New Kids On The Block cartoon, as well as Waynehead (from the Wayans bros.) and MC Hammer!

As to TV shows:

NYPD Blue (I never did like that show)
Party Of Five
Melrose Place
Sliders
The X-Files

And, take it back to the 80s: MacGyver.


----------



## greenforrest22 (May 5, 2013)

In Living Color, Seinfeld, Fraiser, and SNL from the 90's (Chris Farley especially).


----------



## bmann0413 (May 7, 2013)

Anyone remember that old TGIF show, "Teen Angel"?

Too good to last.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 1, 2013)

I've got to give it to just about any cartoon from the 90s era. There are too many gems to list in that period, and I even picked my username based on a reference to one of the best of them (Well... it was in my eyes, anyway.) 

Quality really seemed to take a nosedive once the new millennium came around. There have been a few decent cartoons even in the last decade that, although not being as interesting as most of those in the 90s era, are worth noting like: 

Chowder (loved the trippy animation style, and hey, as a fat guy who loves food, what's not to like about a cartoon based around the adventures of a little chubby cat/rabbit kid and his escapades as a chef-in-training. :happy

Grim and Evil/The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy (I'd say this was definitely one of the better ones of the newer gen cartoons, especially the first couple of seasons. I think originally the "Billy and Mandy" thing was a spin off of the Grim and Evil show, and then they aired side by side for awhile. Both of them had some pretty gritty, Ren and Stimpy-ish visuals at times, and there was a good amount of adult humor mixed in to keep things interesting. I just wish they had stuck with the original animation for the show -- it had way more character.)

Then there was that "The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack" cartoon that came out around the same time as Chowder. There was some pretty sick stuff in that show if I remember right (not in a "bad ass" kind of way, but literally disgusting, due to the graphic animation style, heh.) I wasn't really a huge fan, but I loved that Bill Murray's brother was one of the main voice actors! That guy is great .

Hmm, aside from that, I'm kind of drawing a blank. I guess you could put that Finn and Jake show in there, but I usually get the "trying too hard" impression when I see an episode of that show. I'll give them points for creativity though, because it can really be a clusterfuck of ideas at times, haha.

The 90s was definitely the era for awesome cartoons, and heck, even farther back than that if you want to include the Tex Avery stuff and the original Tom and Jerry cartoons, as well as stuff from the 70s/80s.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone remember MadTV? that was hilarious always been a fan and still watch it till this day.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 2, 2013)

noseovertail said:


> ah, 'my so-called life' tops my list



Loved MSCL, one of the best shows of all time. Shows like that defined the 90's, miss it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone liked Dawson's Creek?


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jul 2, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Anyone liked Dawson's Creek?



Oh wow that show was one of my favorites...It was right up there with 7th heaven, Roswell, Boy meets world, and Sabrina the teenage witch

Any one remember the Nick at night shows like All That and Are you Afraid of the Dark?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 3, 2013)

LuckyDreamer87 said:


> Oh wow that show was one of my favorites...It was right up there with 7th heaven, Roswell, Boy meets world, and Sabrina the teenage witch
> 
> Any one remember the Nick at night shows like All That and Are you Afraid of the Dark?



OMG YES! all those are my favorite! i own all the Dawson's Creek seasons. Have watched them a billion times but still do. Are you afraid of the dark was awesome! boy meets world was just epic and Sabrina the teenage witch was classic. Seriously loved all those shows 7th Heaven i really liked too. Ok im about to go waay back lol. California Dreams? Salute Your Shorts? The Weekenders? Hey Dude? Alex Mack? Hangtime? Pepper Ann? City Guys? lol. I grew up on 90's tv and we watched most all shows!


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jul 3, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG YES! all those are my favorite! i own all the Dawson's Creek seasons. Have watched them a billion times but still do. Are you afraid of the dark was awesome! boy meets world was just epic and Sabrina the teenage witch was classic. Seriously loved all those shows 7th Heaven i really liked too. Ok im about to go waay back lol. California Dreams? Salute Your Shorts? The Weekenders? Hey Dude? Alex Mack? Hangtime? Pepper Ann? City Guys? lol. I grew up on 90's tv and we watched most all shows!



Omg!...I totally wanted to go to a summer camp like salute your shorts and hang time was a must watch Saturday morning show. I haven't thought of hey dude in years and I was so jealous of Alex Macks powers. What about hangin with mister cooper or sister sister?


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 4, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Anyone remember MadTV? that was hilarious always been a fan and still watch it till this day.



Ha, I loved Will Sasso, especially the fat Will Sasso . The Paul Timberman and Steven Segal skits were comedy gold, not to mention his bad ass Arnold and De Niro impressions. Aries Spears was one of the great ones too. 

It's a shame they don't show it much anymore, at least not in my area. Truly an underrated gem. The new generation of SNL can't even hold a candle to it, in my eyes.



LuckyDreamer87 said:


> Oh wow that show was one of my favorites...It was right up there with 7th heaven, Roswell, Boy meets world, and Sabrina the teenage witch
> 
> Any one remember the Nick at night shows like All That and Are you Afraid of the Dark?



Hell yes! "Snick" was such an integral part of my childhood. I won't lie, there are some of those Are You Afraid of the Dark episodes that still creep me out a bit to this day, haha. Looking back on some of the shows, I feel bad for the younger generations of today.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2013)

LuckyDreamer87 said:


> Omg!...I totally wanted to go to a summer camp like salute your shorts and hang time was a must watch Saturday morning show. I haven't thought of hey dude in years and I was so jealous of Alex Macks powers. What about hangin with mister cooper or sister sister?



Yeeees! hanging with mr cooper and sister sister loved those two shows. ROGER! LOL. Hang time was awesome i am surprised someone besides me remembered that show! one saturday morning was awesome! alot of good shows came on early now that was an awesome tv line up. I wanted to go to summer camp in salute your shorts too and was also jealous of alex macks powers! there is no 90's show i didn't watch pretty much.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 4, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> Ha, I loved Will Sasso, especially the fat Will Sasso . The Paul Timberman and Steven Segal skits were comedy gold, not to mention his bad ass Arnold and De Niro impressions. Aries Spears was one of the great ones too.
> 
> It's a shame they don't show it much anymore, at least not in my area. Truly an underrated gem. The new generation of SNL can't even hold a candle to it, in my eyes.



I totally agree! i loved MadTV, Will Sasso was hilarious! the Steven Segal skits made me laugh so hard. The Steven Segal's America cracks me up and The One True Impact with him and Van Damme lmao gold. 

Will Sasso is very talented i have always been a fan of his, Aries is great his Shaq impression is pretty good as well. The whole MadTV cast were really talented. 

I always thought MadTV was better then SNL. Can't believe SNL is still on yet MadTV is off the air! it had a good run though 14 years. I keep hoping MadTV comes back. MadTv was and is very under-rated it's a darn shame man.


----------



## EverybodysDracula (Jul 4, 2013)

So I bought Pokemon Season 1 this week and started watching it, and it holds up. It is also incredibly unnerving.

The fact that ten year old children go out into the world to mistreat magic animals in combat while skipping school and potentially getting themselves killed by wildlife and bandits... makes this show both awesome and horrifying.

And I'm not even going to go into the horror that is Gym Leader Sabrina. I wanted a show about kids who were gonna catch 'em all. I didn't expect The Twilight Zone and Brian De Palma's The Fury to get mixed up in my Pokemon.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 5, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> I totally agree! i loved MadTV, Will Sasso was hilarious! the Steven Segal skits made me laugh so hard. The Steven Segal's America cracks me up and The One True Impact with him and Van Damme lmao gold.
> 
> Will Sasso is very talented i have always been a fan of his, Aries is great his Shaq impression is pretty good as well. The whole MadTV cast were really talented.
> 
> I always thought MadTV was better then SNL. Can't believe SNL is still on yet MadTV is off the air! it had a good run though 14 years. I keep hoping MadTV comes back. MadTv was and is very under-rated it's a darn shame man.



Amen to that :happy:.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Anyone remember that old TGIF show, "Teen Angel"?
> 
> Too good to last.



I loved teen angel kudos for remembering that one not many people do. It was so short lived but a great show imo. Was one of my favorites.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 8, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> Amen to that :happy:.



Totally agree man glad someone besides me here can appreciate the greatness that is and was MadTv :bow: lol.


----------



## MrSensible (Jul 8, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Totally agree man glad someone besides me here can appreciate the greatness that is and was MadTv :bow: lol.



Man, I'd throw you a rep, but it looks like I still need to spread it around a bit more :doh:. 

I'll definitely return the favor when I can.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 9, 2013)

MrSensible said:


> Man, I'd throw you a rep, but it looks like I still need to spread it around a bit more :doh:.
> 
> I'll definitely return the favor when I can.



Haha it's cool man rep me when ya can haha. MadTv was just golden. It was so crazy over the top good LOL. All the cast was talented scripts and skits were funny etc just loved it all. I can watch and enjoy MadTV forever.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 2, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Totally agree man glad someone besides me here can appreciate the greatness that is and was MadTv :bow: lol.



I actually had two tapes of MAD TV recorded in their original broadcast from 1996-97 featuring the original cast. Both have been lost to time but it was one of my favorite shows as a child.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 2, 2013)

KHayes666 said:


> I actually had two tapes of MAD TV recorded in their original broadcast from 1996-97 featuring the original cast. Both have been lost to time but it was one of my favorite shows as a child.



Hey man first off would like to say welcome back! secondly i totally agree the original cast was good. It was over the top but GOOD over the top! lol.


----------



## dj2k1357 (May 16, 2014)

My favorite cartoon growing up was Dragon Ball Z (Its over 9000!!!! lol) . I still enjoy it from time to time (although I don't really enjoy it as much since watching TeamFourStar's much funnier Abridged series). I also really enjoyed alot of the Nickelodeon shows like Angry Beavers, Rugrats (The original not the All grown up one), Rocket Power, Doug, Rocko's modern life, Ren and Stimpy), as well as cartoon network stuff like Ed Edd n Eddy, Powerpuff Girls, Dexters Lab, Johnny Bravo.

Thankfully, the internet makes it possible to revisit many of these shows.


----------



## Milkshake_Belly (Nov 18, 2014)

There will always be some dark recess of my brain that holds onto the lyrics of The Weekenders theme song.


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm going to be randomly singing 'I'm living for the weekend' in an exaggerated style for the rest of the day now!


----------



## TenTen20 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet,but
Dinosaurs was one of my favorite 90s shows!







I'm the baby!


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 30, 2014)

nickreboot.com


----------

